
Fire and Fury in the Amazon - Bostonian
https://www.wsj.com/articles/fire-and-fury-in-the-amazon-11566861685?mod=rsswn
======
Bostonian
Another opinion piece in the WSJ today:

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-to-save-the-
amazon-11566859...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-to-save-the-
amazon-11566859544) How to Save the Amazon Natives can’t be expected to care
about ecology when they’re living in poverty. By Leandro Narloch Aug. 26, 2019
6:45 pm ET

The author's suggestions:

• Support the legalization of sustainable mining. • Favor new hydroelectric
power plants. • Encourage good forest management. • Support intensive
agriculture and livestock.

